# Wedding Photog from Hell



## sashbar (Jun 1, 2016)

Amateur Photographer Turns Up Late, Takes Selfies, Ruins Couple's Wedding Day


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2016)

Old news!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 1, 2016)

Well darn, I hadn't seen this one before, how'd I miss it? lol You'd think prices starting at $125 that turned into 700, and not meeting much less hearing back til the last minute, would've tipped them off.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 1, 2016)

My favorite line by the photographer:  "She claims she was happy with the photos and that the couple shouldn’t have hired a student if they wanted better photography."

Yes indeed... I often scratch my head at the decisions some couples make on hiring their wedding photographer.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 1, 2016)

I read the stories from both sides a while back.  The couple got a lot more than 15 photos, but was not happy with the result and sued to get a refund.  I saw some of the photos, they are on part with what a student photographer would produce.  Yeah, you get what you paid for.  Some people don't realize that good wedding photography is an art form, and it is much more demanding than other forms of photography when you have to do it right.  It's also not cheap.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 2, 2016)

I still get a bit peeved when I read posts in forums stating "Got my first paying job ... can anyone recommend what lens I should use for a wedding ..."

This is an event that potentially could/should be happily remembered for the entire remainder of a couple's life span. The photos are instrumental to remember that day in detail. You don't skimp on the once worn dress, or the one day cake, why would one skimp on a lifetime of memories ...


----------



## table1349 (Jun 2, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Well darn, I hadn't seen this one before, how'd I miss it? lol You'd think prices starting at $125 that turned into 700, and not meeting much less hearing back til the last minute, would've tipped them off.


Your old timers disease is acting up today. 
Wedding Photographer Sued


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I still get a bit peeved when I read posts in forums stating "Got my first paying job ... can anyone recommend what lens I should use for a wedding ..."
> 
> This is an event that potentially could/should be happily remembered for the entire remainder of a couple's life span. The photos are instrumental to remember that day in detail. You don't skimp on the once worn dress, or the one day cake, why would one skimp on a lifetime of memories ...


That's good.  Yes, a wedding is the last first paid job you want to do.
Luckily, My first paying job 3 days after I was gifted a camera for Christmas was a Nikah.

lol  j/k


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

I was recently asked to do one and I politely declined. They were stunned and asked why... I said because I am not a good photographer, just a hobbyist trying to get better. They continued to try and persuade me... I said, look, it takes a lot of talent to do a wedding and I do not  possess the skill set nor have any interest in mastering it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I was recently asked to do one and I politely declined. They were stunned and asked why... I said because I am not a good photographer, just a hobbyist trying to get better. They continued to try and persuade me... I said, look, it takes a lot of talent to do a wedding and I do not  possess the skill set nor have any interest in mastering it.


I'll do 2nd photog.  Just take pics and turn over the memory card.  So much easier.


----------



## Demidog (Jan 30, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I was recently asked to do one and I politely declined. They were stunned and asked why... I said because I am not a good photographer, just a hobbyist trying to get better. They continued to try and persuade me... I said, look, it takes a lot of talent to do a wedding and I do not  possess the skill set nor have any interest in mastering it.



Same here. Apparently some people believe that owning a DSLR qualifies you to photograph weddings. A family member had requested that I handle their wedding but I had to decline and explain this to them. They ended up spending 3 grand on a photographer who did an even worse job than I'd have done but this article puts things into perspective and makes me realize that it could've been a lot worse.

Unfortunately it seems that paying more doesn't always get you better service. Many of the photos that were taken at this family member's wedding were just terrible. Wedding photography is a strange business because you don't necessarily need any qualifications. There's no degree in wedding photography that you can earn at a university in order to provide assurance to your customers that you really studied your craft. Even portfolios can be deceiving because the photographer that was hired had some good shots on his website but he didn't produce any similar results at this family member's wedding.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 30, 2017)

Demidog said:


> Even portfolios can be deceiving because the photographer that was hired had some good shots on his website but he didn't produce any similar results at this family member's wedding



I've seen many complaints in the Wedding forums on photography boards about people putting other photographer's work on their websites.  Looking at an online portfolio isn't any assurance these days that you're getting the quality that's being advertised. It's unfortunate that our technology allows people with no morals (or talent) to so easily scam others.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2017)

Demidog said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently asked to do one and I politely declined. They were stunned and asked why... I said because I am not a good photographer, just a hobbyist trying to get better. They continued to try and persuade me... I said, look, it takes a lot of talent to do a wedding and I do not  possess the skill set nor have any interest in mastering it.
> ...


There are places where *AUTO *mode just doesn't work.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 30, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Demidog said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


----------

